
Solar power is already saving lives in the US.  how - spenrose
https://www.vox.com/2016/5/19/11711040/sunshot-solar-benefits
======
spenrose
"Annual reduction of 17 million metric tons of CO2, which is, based on the
central estimate of the social cost of carbon, "equivalent to an annual global
benefit of $700 million." Annual reductions of "10,000, 10,300, and 1,200
metric tons of SO2, NOx, and PM2.5, respectively ... which provide annual
domestic air quality benefits of $890 million." Annual water "withdrawal and
consumption savings of 294 billion gallons (0.8% of power sector total) and
7.6 billion gallons (0.5% or power sector total), respectively, with much of
those savings located in drought-impacted California." It's worth keeping in
mind that the somewhat clinical phrase "domestic air quality benefits" is
another way of describing fewer kids having asthma attacks, fewer adults
missing workdays, and fewer people dying of respiratory and circulatory
ailments.

It's also worth keeping in mind that none of these social benefits are priced
into the cost of solar; it is not compensated for its "positive
externalities." If it were, it would knock almost 5 cents a kilowatt-hour off
the price, which would mean the Sunshot cost target was already achieved."

------
Caveman_Coder
I wish more people were pressuring their local representatives to vote for
measures like net metering (allows residents with solar to sell excess kW to
the local utility company), rebates, and tax breaks. This would go a long way
in increasing solar adoption and deployment.

